# swimming aid for 1 year old



## starangel27

Hi 

We are going on holiday just after my lo's first birthday he is 25lb so i feel like hes a bit big now for the baby swim ring & he loves to splash around. does anyone know of anything else available? is he 2 young for armbands?

thanks 
x


----------



## babybel

We used armbands on our 15 month old daughter last week on holiday, she was fine with them on the pool but ripped them off at every opportunity, we tried a boat, a swim seat and ended up with a cheap rubber ring that she loved! Just make sure it's snug and they won't slip through!


----------



## babybel

Btw she is 25lb too xx


----------



## starangel27

hi thanks for that we have the swim seat but i think he will want to be able to splash about & not feel as restricted i think ill take some armbands & maybe get a ring when there if he doesnt like them on. 
what did you think of the boats are they much use?


----------



## lcside

I bought my 1 year old a swim vest - its really good, helps them float and they can splash their arms and legs. We got this one but I think there are different types. 

https://store.speedo.co.uk/webapp/w...oreId=10151&catalogId=10202&categoryId=112352


----------



## tashyluv

lcside said:


> I bought my 1 year old a swim vest - its really good, helps them float and they can splash their arms and legs. We got this one but I think there are different types.
> 
> https://store.speedo.co.uk/webapp/w...oreId=10151&catalogId=10202&categoryId=112352

wow, very smart, wish i had that when i went on holiday. Aleesha didnt really like the rubber ring, ended up holding her half the time!


----------



## babybel

She didn't like the boat as she wanted to splash, swim vest looks fab if it keeps them afloat, might invest in one!


----------



## bunnyg82

I don't know if you just want one or think you need one, but we've never used anything like that with our son, we just hold him in the water. But, that could be because we've been doing WaterBabies from 4 weeks old and so have always been taught this way x


----------



## Gingerspice

bunnyg82 said:


> I don't know if you just want one or think you need one, but we've never used anything like that with our son, we just hold him in the water. But, that could be because we've been doing WaterBabies from 4 weeks old and so have always been taught this way x

same here. We're hoping to avoid using any body attached float system (we do when swimmig in the sea) when in the pool, and teaching them to swim using a noodle and/or swim float that they 'surf' on.


----------

